# Hybrid Drawbar Wrench



## middle.road (Nov 11, 2015)

This may well be a stretch for 'Machine Accessories'...
I need just a little bit extra length on a wrench to work the drawbar. 
A regular combo wrench was just a bit too short and I was torquing my shoulder. (pinched nerve)
So I had all these busted up ratchets from an auction, a decent sacrificial wrench, and a friend that, unlike me, knows how to weld.

Here's the 'Hybrid Husky/Upland 19mm" drawbar wrench: <GRIN>




Quick & dirty. I think on v2 I might grind a slot into the ratchet handle for the wrench...
Just a quick fix to make it easier on the shoulder.
Perhaps an Power drawbar someday when the budget permits...


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice job that should work great  There is free plans out there to build a bower draw bar. The hart of them is a 3/8 drive butter fly impact.

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-8-ei...s-torque-compact-air-impact-wrench-93100.html


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 11, 2015)

jeez how tight do you tighten it...i use a 6" chopped wrench


----------



## ogberi (Nov 11, 2015)

Having two jacked up rotator  cuffs, I can appreciate a bit longer handle so you don't have to push as hard.  Seems a draw bar always takes more to loosen than tighten.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 12, 2015)

@_ogberi_: "_...jacked up rotator cuffs..._" <wince,ouch> 

@_ToolMaster_ : not much, the extra leverage just makes it easier is all. I'm not going to _Gorilla _it. Keeping my arm straighter was the object.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 13, 2015)

Whatever gets the job done.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 13, 2015)

I was at an estate sale today, grabbed the bench grinder and hauled it outside to start a pile, and got back inside the garage as was waiting on
a gent before me going through a box of air tools, and guess what was in it? And then guess which one he grabbed?

$8...  oh well... Got some other cool stuff.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 13, 2015)

Well the one at HF would only be $15.99 with a 20% off coupon.


----------

